# How many like Clary Sage for scent?



## Bnky (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone .  I haven't been here for awhile so I should say Hi first.  

I am interested in how well Clary Sage smells in CP soap.  I smelled some at a health supply store recently and it did not smell good at all.  Of course, this was a whiff from the bottle, so that probably is not a good indication of the aroma.  Does anyone use it in soap, and if so, can you describe how it smells?  Also, are there suppliers that you suggest for this?  I wondered if the one I smelled was from a not so great supplier.  I didn't pay attention to the label...I should have, but it didn't occur to me at the time.   

Any assistance is greatly appreciated .


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2011)

I've used clary sage blended with lavender in lotions and I've also used it blended with lavender & geranium in soap. I liked it the way these three EOs married together although I chose them for their properties. Of course, I don't know how beneficial they still are after the saponification.

I bought it from WSP and I like the scent. It is a strong herbal scent so I think it's personal preference. Some people may not care for it. Also, it is a bit overwhelming when you're smelling it OOB. I use it because I've read it's good for dry and mature skin. If you decide to use it, please remember to check the contraindications for it. I know it's not supposed to be used during pregnancy.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 21, 2011)

If you go to Rainbow Meadow Fragrance Calculator and plug in a couple of essential oils, it will give you ideas for blends. I love Clary Sage as is.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the smell of the earthy EO's, but I can't use clary sage or go near it.  I have epilepsy and it and rosewood make me feel 'unbalanced' and like I want to vomit.  It was tough when I had a Pagan gift shop, as I couldn't let anyone open those to EO's inside our shop.


----------



## Bnky (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for your replies.   It sounds like it may be a good one to experiment with.


----------

